# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Безалкогольное пиво и др. напитки

## Vishnu-bhakta

Хари бол!
Какое отношение вайшнавов к безалкогольному пиву, квасу и подобным напиткам?
Безусловно может они и не самые лучшие с точки зрения аюрведы и не для подношений конечно, но вопрос тут о принципиальной допустимости в обычных мирских обстоятельствах.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Хари бол!
> Какое отношение вайшнавов к безалкогольному пиву, квасу и подобным напиткам?
> Безусловно может они и не самые лучшие с точки зрения аюрведы и не для подношений конечно, но вопрос тут о принципиальной допустимости в обычных мирских обстоятельствах.


хотя однозначного запрета на их употребление не существует, формально они не относятся к интоксикациям, но очевидно, что поскольку они содержат хоть и в малых дозах алкоголь, выработанный в процессе брожения, они не относятся к гуне благости... т.е. вайшнавы не будут вдохновляться их потреблением...

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Один раз попробовал такое пиво. Немного опьянел. Разницы по воздействию с сравнении с обычным пивом не заметил (разве что вкусовая). Одурманивающий эффект налицо. А второй принцип запрещает мне употребление одурманивающих веществ. Хотя может это только мой организм так реагирует.

Вообще за почти 20 лет знакомства с вайшнавами, я ни разу не встречал преданного - ни старшего, ни младшего, ни среднего, который пил бы безалкогольное пиво.

Безалкогольное пиво содержит около 0,5% алкоголя, это крайне мало, соответственно к алкогольным напиткам его не отнесешь. Однако в состав такого пива входит хмель. В  состав хмеля по информации из открытых источников сети интернет входят вещества по своему действию похожие на женские гормоны. Как в обычном пиве. Стоит ли говорить, что женские гормоны вредны для организма мужчины. По этому по вредному воздействию я не стал бы проводить отличия между безалкогольным пивом и обычным.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

А для женского организма женские гормоны получается не вредны? Я тоже пробовала безалкогольное пиво, вкус конечно отличается от обычного, но опьянения никакого не заметила вообще. Говорят что и кефир может давать несколько десятых процента алкоголя. Но ведь его никак нельзя отнести к одурманивающим средствам даже на основе этого факта.
В состав настойки валерианки тоже входит этиловый спирт, но в соотношениии 15-20 капель на стакан говорить об алкоголе или одурманивающем воздействии невозможно.
Думаю иногда все таки можно позволить себе такой напиток, умеренное потребление не причинит вреда-даже в мужском организме есть некоторое кол-во  т.н. женских гормонов и 1-2 бутылки не сильно повлияют на их баланс. Но конечно это личный выбор каждого. Никто никому ничего не навязывает и не агитирует.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Каждый сам решает что ему пить, а что нет. Каждый сам отвечает за свою духовную жизнь. Но я, если вы позволите, в случае с пивом все же воздержусь.

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Какое отношение вайшнавов к безалкогольному пиву, квасу и подобным напиткам?


Пиво не пробовал и вряд ли попробую, квас иногда пил, думаю, что для обычного человека в небольших дозах это не смертельно, но, как постоянное питье я бы не рекомендовал - слишком много побочных эффектов. Не так давно попробовал безалкогольное вино (0% алкоголя, недешевое, итальянское, красное) - одурманиващего эффекта не почувствовал, вкус неплохой.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

самодельный квас ,что я делаю точно с градусом  и  после пития есть некий эффект в ногах ,не долго,но есть.Пьём не часто  ,лень готовить:-)

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Пиво не пробовал и вряд ли попробую, квас иногда пил, думаю, что для обычного человека в небольших дозах это не смертельно, но, как постоянное питье я бы не рекомендовал - слишком много побочных эффектов. Не так давно попробовал безалкогольное вино (0% алкоголя, недешевое, итальянское, красное) - одурманиващего эффекта не почувствовал, вкус неплохой.


А какие у кваса побочные эффекты?
Вот про безалкогольное вино я признаться никогда и не слышала. Чем оно тогда отличается от обычного виноградного сока?
*(шутка)-"Что такое питьевая столовая вода? Это безалколгольная водка!"

----------


## Sukhananda das

> А какие у кваса побочные эффекты?


Их сейчас много разных, с разной химией, степенью брожения, количеством сахара и прочее. О каком вы говорите?




> Чем оно тогда отличается от обычного виноградного сока?


От свежевыжатого виноградного сока отличается вкусом (напоминает вино).

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Их сейчас много разных, с разной химией, степенью брожения, количеством сахара и прочее. О каком вы говорите?
> 
> 
> От свежевыжатого виноградного сока отличается вкусом (напоминает вино).


Я конечно не имею в виду всякую химию или растворители типа соков из пакетиков("просто добавь воды"). В квасе естественного брожения всегда используют сахар, так что это нормально. Вряд ли его может быть там слишком много иначе это уже будет не квас а какая то медовуха)

----------


## John Lock

Конечно же ответ Нет. Безалкогольное пиво, вино или еще что-то в этом роде. Такое ощущения что у человека или тяга к "былому" либо запретный плод сладок(в случае если кто вообще никогда не пробовал).
А зачем оно вообще нужно, пиво, вино(хоть и безалкогольное)?Иммитация прежней жизни или что...

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> А зачем оно вообще нужно, пиво, вино(хоть и безалкогольное)?Иммитация прежней жизни или что...


Спасибо за сообщение. Я могу написать свое понимание, почему вообще такие темы появляются: пить или не пить безалкогольное пиво. И как такие слова как "пиво" и "вайшнав" вообще могут писаться вместе.
У преданного особенно в начале духовной жизни остаются (и в этом нет ничего предосудительного) привычки, привязанности, вкусы... В данном случае какая-то менее вредная, менее греховная (или вообще не греховная, а наоборот полезная и благостная) альтернатива может помочь. Со временем преданный откажется и от нее.
У нас есть замечательная культура, с богатой разнообразной кулинарией. Преданные настолько искусны, что могут сами готовить кулинарные шедевры, вкуснейшие напитки (в том числе и прохладительные). И когда подобные вкусы культивируются, уже отпадает тяга к магазинным вещам.
Могу сказать про себя, мне раньше нравился магазинный хлеб. Казалось - свежий хлеб, что может быть вкуснее! Однако, когда я узнал, что его нельзя предлагать Кришне - исключил его из рациона. Какое-то время страдал, чувствовал дискоморт, так как ел без хлеба, не наедался, а чапати ел редко. Но потом благодаря преданным, благодаря вайшнавам и их рецептам, в частности рецептам матушки Вишакхи из Ижевска, хлеб вернулся! Оказалось, можно готовить хлеб и без дрожжей и получается вкусно!
Поэтому, если есть привязанность к вкусу это не страшно, она со временем пройдет, ведь любую магазинную бяку можно заменить на приготовленный собственноручно кулинарный шедевр, который будет предложен Кришне!
А безалкогольное пиво, у меня лично вызывает большее отторжение, чем вегетарианская колбаса (которую тоже не ем, из-за того, что она похожа на настоящую). Такая колбаса, думаю, менее вредна для здоровья. Да и пивом тебя преданные угощать не станут. А такой колбаской, крайне редко, раз в год, но все же могут угостить.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Конечно же ответ Нет. Безалкогольное пиво, вино или еще что-то в этом роде. Такое ощущения что у человека или тяга к "былому" либо запретный плод сладок(в случае если кто вообще никогда не пробовал).
> А зачем оно вообще нужно, пиво, вино(хоть и безалкогольное)?Иммитация прежней жизни или что...


А почему бы собственно и нет?
Запрет то ведь на алкоголь а не сам на напиток из ячменя и солода или винограда. Нигде ведь не сказано что преданные должны питаться ТОЛЬКО ведической кухней и не могут есть "магазинную еду". Может кто то не любит готовить сам или у него нет на это времени, что же он теперь не вайшнав?

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> *Шри Чаитанйа Махапрабху учил нас избегать слишком вкусных блюд - даже при принятии прасада. 
> *
> *Предлагая Божеству изысканные блюда с мыслью о том, что сами сможем полакомиться ими, мы на самом деле пытаемся удовлетворить прихоти своего языка.


В таком случае Божествам не следует также предлагать слишком красивых и богато украшенных одежд ибо это удовлетворение прихотей своих глаз. И Их самих делать попроще, а то некоторые неокрепшие души соблазняться все время будут)))

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Боюсь, что предложение безалкогольного пива Бхагаван Шри Кришна, мягко говоря, не поймёт. 
> 
> Оно не годится для подношения, а нам, в свою очередь, нельзя есть (и пить) то, чего мы не предложили Верховному Господу Шри Кришне.


Так я и не говорила, что его надо предлагать, например во время пуджи. Квас тоже не подходит как я поняла, для приношений, но некоторые преданные писали тут что спокойно его готовят и употребляют. Что тогда? А такие напитки, как например Фанта, формально не содержат ничего "возбуждающего", только лишь "химию", но разве ее не содержат как вы написали, те же овощи-фрукты века Кали-юги, которые мы предлагаем. Какая же тогда разница?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А почему бы собственно и нет?
> Запрет то ведь на алкоголь а не сам на напиток из ячменя и солода или винограда. Нигде ведь не сказано что преданные должны питаться ТОЛЬКО ведической кухней и не могут есть "магазинную еду". Может кто то не любит готовить сам или у него нет на это времени, что же он теперь не вайшнав?


Есть просто в ИСККОН разные "стандарты чистоты"... Минимальный стандарт - четыре принципа... Но есть и более продвинутые стандарты, которым например дважды инициированные должны следовать строже - например, вкушать только прасад - в этом смысле магазинный хлеб или безалкогольное пиво вряд ли им является...
Хотя я видел как одному из санньяси ИСККОН несли безалкогольное пиво и в принципе не вижу в этом криминала - всё равно мы люди Кали-юги, как не крути и нам, дай Бог, научиться 4 принципа нормально исполнять... не в этом суть юга-дхармы...

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Безалкогольное пиво, чаи без кофеина и прочие порождения Кали-Юги не используются по 2 причинам:
> 
> *1)* В Кали-Югу люди и так предлагают Верховному Господу Шри Кришне откровенный мусор типа овощей, выращенных на химикатах и молока, которое разбавлено неизвестно чем. 
> 
>  Боюсь, что предложение безалкогольного пива Бхагаван Шри Кришна, мягко говоря, не поймёт. 
> 
> Оно не годится для подношения, а нам, в свою очередь, нельзя есть (и пить) то, чего мы не предложили Верховному Господу Шри Кришне. [/FONT]


Абсолютно согласен. Предлагать Кришне такие напитки как безалкогольное пиво - это чересчур. Я бы позволил себе высказать мысль, она не раз звучала, хотя кому-то она может не понравиться. Преданный на начальной стадии практики сознания Кришны может позволять себе разные вещи, но инициация накладывает ответственность. Если преданный пил без алкогольное пиво произнося "Ом Шри Вишну", до посвящения, то после инициации, он уже стремиться быть строже. Есть только Кришна-прасадам. А безалкогольное пиво при всем уважении вряд ли можно отнести к прасаду. 
Я видел как преданные ели мороженное, заведомо зная что там есть невегетарианские компоненты. Но разве это ориентир? Они конечно сами прекрасно понимали, что так нельзя и думаю это "время мороженного" - временное для них. Нужно понимать, что есть можно все что угодно, даже мясо. Никто никого не ограничивает. Но нужно быть готовым к последствиям...

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Суть пищевых запретов не в том, что мы стараемся быть "хорошими" и воздерживаться от спиртного и интоксикаций, а в том, что мы порываем все связи с Майей и отказываемся от материальных желаний, которые мешают тому, что душа получила мокшу.


А разве Майя Деви не служанка Господа? А служение слуге Кришны есть высшая садхана))))
Тогда уж наверно лучше сразу оставить тело-источник всех материальных желаний, загрязнений и прочих омрачений.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Харе Кришна! Осторожнее с этим пивом! Если есть в нем женские гормоны, то будет следующее. (Я читала)
У мужчин развиваются женские признаки, а у женщин - мужские: грубеет голос, начинают отрастать волосы в местах, где они обычно только у мужчин растут... и т.д. меняется характер в сторону мужского. Короче, люди превращаются в существ среднего пола.
 Как же нам тогда развивать свои взаимоотношения с Господом Кришной? Кто-нибудь знает, есть ли какие-нибудь лилы Господа с гермофродитами?

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Харе Говинда!
Ой, сейчас столько всего разного пишут про диеты и продукты-причем одни статьи противоречат другим! так чо не стала бы слепо верить всем этим россказням про "гормоны" и прочее. У меня есть знакомые которые весьма часто потребляют этот напиток и ничего, не превратились ни в андрогинов ни в кого либо еще.
Насчет игр Шри Кришны-пол там не имеет никакого значения. Если человек гермафродит(а есть такое реальное генетическое отклонение) это не значит что он не может быть бхактой Кришны.Так же как  кастрат или инвалид. Кришна не смотрит ни на наш пол, ни на возраст или какие либо иные материальные параметры.
Ну а злоупотреблять чем то понятное дело не стоит. Даже фруктами))) Умеренность - благое качество.

----------


## oksana

> Могу сказать про себя, мне раньше нравился магазинный хлеб. Казалось - свежий хлеб, что может быть вкуснее! Однако, когда я узнал, что его нельзя предлагать Кришне - исключил его из рациона. Какое-то время страдал, чувствовал дискоморт, так как ел без хлеба, не наедался, а чапати ел редко. Но потом благодаря преданным, благодаря вайшнавам и их рецептам, в частности рецептам матушки Вишакхи из Ижевска, хлеб вернулся! Оказалось, можно готовить хлеб и без дрожжей и получается вкусно!
> .


пожалуйста будьте добры подскажите как раздобыть этот рецепт хлеба

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Поищите в форуме Рецепты кухни Кришны.
Но учтите, хлебные изделия на закваске такие вкусные, что вес может набраться очень быстро, так что лучше и не начинать, если ведете малоподвижный образ жизни.

----------


## Светлана )

Чего-то вспомнила шутку " безалкогольное вино - первый шаг к резиновой женщине" . Сорри.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Чего-то вспомнила шутку " безалкогольное вино - первый шаг к резиновой женщине" . Сорри.


А алкогольное вино тогда-первый шаг к настоящей женщине?))))

----------


## Светлана )

Точно !)))

----------


## evg108

> пожалуйста будьте добры подскажите как раздобыть этот рецепт хлеба


в конце фильма есть рецепт приготовления какого-то там монастыря точно не помню. сори что нет его в отдельном варианте. гдето был качать лень..  http://evgeniysan.narod.ru/Hleb_nash-VJdanov.avi.html

----------


## Светлана )

Бездрожжевой хлеб. 


Кефир  400мл(либо вода с кефиром, либо сыворотка, либо вода с закваской)

Сода 1 ч.л. без верха

Соль 1 ч.л.

Сахар 1 ст ложка (можно мед)

Растительное масло 2-3 ст.ложки

Мука пшеничная или смесь пшеничной с ржаной – столько, чтобы получилось тесто не держащее форму. (его можно взять в  руку, но оно будет сползать)

Это если мы печем на кефире.  Можно еще делать на закваске. Наливаем кефир, добавляем соду, соль, сахар – перемешиваем. Добавляем муку и замешиваем тесто. Затем добавляем масло и еще раз замешиваем.  Готовое тесто выкладываем в смазанную форму, накрываем полиэтиленом и накрываем тканью. И оставляем часов на 10-12 для того, чтобы оно подошло. Когда тесто подошло (то есть поднялось почти в 2 раза) ставим форму в духовку и выпекаем при температуре 180 градусов около 1 часа. Затем вынимаем из формы и даем полностью остыть.
оригинал:http://www.torsunov.ru/ru/kulinarija.html

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

От соды изжога бывает...

----------


## Светлана )

Тогда еще так можно:
Бездрожжевой хлеб на минеральной воде.

мука пшеничная грубого помола 0.5 стакана 
мука пшеничная  0.5 стакана 
вода минеральная (газированная) 1 стакан 
масло растительное  4 ст. ложки 
отруби  4 ст. ложки 
семена тмина, кориандр и т.д. - по вкусу 
Смешайте минеральную воду с мукой грубого помола, отрубями и тмином. Добавьте просеянную пшеничную муку, масло и быстро замесите мягкое тесто. Тесто раскатайте в пласт, сформуйте рулет и уложите его на смоченный водой противень. 

Выпекайте в духовке около 20 минут при температуре 200°С. Снизьте температуру до 150°С и допекайте хлеб еще 25-30 минут. Готовый бездрожжевой хлеб заверните во влажное льняное полотенце, вложите в полиэтиленовый пакет или накройте пленкой и дайте «отдохнуть» 1 час.

Хлеб на закваске из пророщенной пшеницы и пророщенного ячменя.

•Ячмень - 1 стак. 
• Пшеница - 2 стак. 
• Мука ржаная
 • Мука пшеничная
 • Вода
 • Орехи лесные
 • Миндаль
 • Изюм
 • Соль
 • Сахар

закваска:

Зерна ячменя и пшеницы замачиваем, выкладываем в неглубокую тарелку, накрываем марлей и ставим, чтобы зерна проросли.
Проросшие зерна перемалываемв миксере, добавляем 2-3 ст.л. сахара, 2 стакана муки пшеничной и 1 стакан воды. Варим на слабом огне 1 час, непрерывно помешивая. Все- закваска готова. 4 ст. л. закваски берем для выпечки хлеба, оставшуюся часть прячем в холодильник.
 В подготовленную закваску досыпаем 2 ст. л. муки и немного воды, до состояния густой сметаны. Перемешиваем и ставим в теплое место часа на 2. Закваска запузырится. Добавляем опять 2 ст. л. муки (можно ржаной) и воду и опять ставим для брожения на 2-3 часа.
 Теперь, когда закваска готова, добавляем 300 г муки пшеничной и 700 г муки ржаной, 3-4 ст. л. меда (или 2-3 ст. л. сахара), 1 ч. л. соли, горсть промытого изюма (хорошего качества). Перемешиваем тесто и ставим немного подняться. Когда тесто слегка ожило, берем подготовленные формы. Часть теста отбираем для следующего раза.
Формы  смачиваем холодной водой и смазываем сливочным маслом. На дно формы выкладываем немного теста  тонким слоем и насыпаем орехи. Оставшимся тестом накрываем орехи. 
Когда тесто вырастет до краев формы, ставим его в хорошо разогретую духовку Через 20 мин. огонь сбавляем до минимального и печем еще 40-45 минут.
 После того, когда готовый хлеб достаем из духовки, надо накрыть его полотенцем, чтобы быстро не остывал.
Можно вместо ржаной - кукурузную муку и разные варианты с количеством сахара и разными видами пряностей и орехов! 
оригинал: http://www.povarenok.ru/recipes/show/14108

----------


## evg108

это другое дело.

----------


## oksana

> Бездрожжевой хлеб. l[/url]


спасибо большое Светлана за рецепт

----------


## Светлана )

:namaste: Мне еще рецепт от Миланы понравился:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=4577

----------


## evg108

Ну вообще  пиво как и кефир даже пусть оно и безалкогольное продукт тамогуны. ну как бы вот и все и больше нечего.  Так как они оба алкогольного брожения. Но в кефире больше алкоголя чем в в безалкогольном пиве и там боктерии живые. вообще в самом молоке сброженном (это правильное слова для кефира например) на кефирных грибках происходят два вида брожения алкогольное  и кисломолочное. И по сути своей этот продукт в тамо-гуне. Он не является кисломолочным в гуне благости по своей природе таким как например простокваша, йогурт,  йогортовые культуры, ацидофилин.    А там решать вам. Как вы насколько продвинуты и какие цели преследуете.   Потом само по себе в пиве нечего хорошего нет.  Ну за исключением может быть что это настойка на злаковых(там есть какие-то микроэлементы помимо сивушных масел и спирта).

----------


## israel

Мы сами продукт тамо-гуны.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Вообще то мы "продукт" Кришны, Его пограничная энергия. А вот наши тела - да, тамо-гунные скафандрики, от ношения которых мы и пытаемся избавиться.

----------


## Aniruddha das

содовый хлеб - редкостная гадость. имхо.

----------


## israel

> Вообще то мы "продукт" Кришны, Его пограничная энергия.


На словах всегда все красиво, а вот в жизни... Ваша философия - это мирровозрение уттама-адхикари. Как цель хороша, только не надо отрываться от реалий ...



> А вот наши тела - да, тамо-гунные скафандрики, от ношения которых мы и пытаемся избавиться.


Ни разу Прабхупада не говорил такого, поэтому я с Вами и не согласен. Мы избавляемся не от "скафандриков" разного рода, а от их неправильного использования (здесь должна была быть цитата Нарада Муни))).

----------


## Vladislav108

Харе Кришна 

Пиво и квас в кали-югу это химические напитки. Они в своём изначальном концепте не продумываются как пищевой продукт. Ценность для организма у них нулевая, пьют их в основном не из-за ценности а для "эффекта" - это в принципе основное качество, привлекающее покупателя.

Но это не относится, например, к квасу сготовленному вручную. 

Вайшнав не имеет никакого отношения к пиву и квасу, если по сути вопроса  :smilies: 

Да и напитки, предлагаемые Кришне как-то всё-таки привлекательнее... они тоже не содержат ГМО  :smilies:

----------


## israel

> Пиво и квас в кали-югу это химические напитки.


Есть квас "химический" а есть бочковой, натуральный - огромная разница. Пиво ни разу не слышал чтобы из нефти делали. Не наговаривайте.



> Они в своём изначальном концепте не продумываются как пищевой продукт.


Какая разница как их придумывают, использовать то можно по разному.



> Ценность для организма у них нулевая


Сами придумали?



> пьют их в основном не из-за ценности а для "эффекта" - это в принципе основное качество, привлекающее покупателя.


А какой эффект у кваса - утолять жажду? Да, это ужас!



> Вайшнав не имеет никакого отношения к пиву и квасу, если по сути вопроса


Господь Чайтанья такого определения вайшнава не давал.



> Да и напитки, предлагаемые Кришне как-то всё-таки привлекательнее... они тоже не содержат ГМО


ГМО сейчас везде.

----------


## Vladislav108

У кваса из-за брожжения есть эффект. И то что 0,5 кваса, неважно какого изменят состояние вашего сознания это тоже факт. От натурального у вас "поднимется настроение" а от магазинного тоже, но со своей спецификой.

Не думаю, что Господу Чайтанье было какое-то дело до мелких и абсолютно бесполезных вопросов об особенностях искажения восприятия людей, которые не устраняют причины пребывания в материальном мире, а обсуждают пить им пиво если там написано 0% спирта или нет. 
Какая разница, какая этикетка? Какая разница, какая вокруг традиция? Пьют тут или нет, едят тут мясо или нет? 

"Есть квас "химический" а есть бочковой" - вы знаете, я рекламу видел где ребенку от 1 года для здоровья советуют пить таблетки с очень длинным и заманчивым названием. Вот после этой рекламы, можно сделать ролик, где сидит бабушка "славянского имиджа" и предлагает те же самые симптомы лечить "народными" средствами. Это тоже самое, что вы написали. Не надо лечить детей от одного года от болезни, которой у них нет, ни народными ни инородными средствами.

Прасад - вот что важно  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## israel

Слова Господа о том, кто такой вайшнав - вечны и не зависят от времени места и обстоятельств.

----------


## Александра

а я вот сделала квас сама. Очень люибла квас всегда. Раньше покупала литрами пила (до Кришны), а потом перестала пить, потому что неизвестно из  чего делают бочковой квас. Может там крошки с яйцами собирают...В общем, а покупной гадость.
Вот решила сделала сама. Но выпив, почувствовала слабость во всем теле. Хотя стоял меньше положенного в тепле, меньше суток. ...вот так....Вот и не знаю теперь....и хочется и колется....

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> а я вот сделала квас сама. Очень люибла квас всегда. Раньше покупала литрами пила (до Кришны), а потом перестала пить, потому что неизвестно из  чего делают бочковой квас. Может там крошки с яйцами собирают...В общем, а покупной гадость.
> Вот решила сделала сама. Но выпив, почувствовала слабость во всем теле. Хотя стоял меньше положенного в тепле, меньше суток. ...вот так....Вот и не знаю теперь....и хочется и колется....


Так в чем проблема то? :smilies:  вы же сами его делали, значит все под контролем))

----------


## Александра

Сегодня прочла что квас тоже является пивом и только у нас в стране это два разных понятия, а в других странах есть слово Пиво, а слово квас нет.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Просто в др. странах квас не варят-это чисто русский напиток. вот его часто и путают с пивом. На самом деле это два совершенно разных напитка-достаточно сравнить состав и вкус.

----------


## Radha rani

Я купила как-то у метро разливной квас, летом  хотелось попить. Стакан выпила....и запьянела %)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

У Жданова есть видео в котором есть рецепт бездрожжевого безалкогольного кваса. Кажется ролик на тему о вреде кефира,дрожжевого кваса и дрожжевого хлеба

----------


## Acyuta Caitanya das

> хотя однозначного запрета на их употребление не существует, формально они не относятся к интоксикациям, но очевидно, что поскольку они содержат хоть и в малых дозах алкоголь, выработанный в процессе брожения, они не относятся к гуне благости... т.е. вайшнавы не будут вдохновляться их потреблением...


как-то на работе услышал разговор о том как один сотрудник наш выпил пару бутылок этого безалкогольного якобы пива-так "похорошело" ему прилично он и обычное пиво тоже пьёт-т.е есть с чем сравнивать
так что .....увы

----------


## Гомер Симпсон

Я не преданный, но оставлю своё наблюдение. 
После нескольких лет безалкогольной жизни заметил что если выпивал порядка литра кваса (Очаковский; 1,2% алкоголя), то слегка пьянел! 
Но раньше (когда пил алкоголь) такого от кваса не чувствовал. То есть организм стал как-бы более чувствительным даже к таким маленьким количествам алкоголя. Так что если детям давать квас, то потом не нужно удивляться тому, что они перейдут со временем к алкоголю!

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Я не преданный, но оставлю своё наблюдение. 
> После нескольких лет безалкогольной жизни заметил что если выпивал порядка литра кваса (Очаковский; 1,2% алкоголя), то слегка пьянел! 
> Но раньше (когда пил алкоголь) такого от кваса не чувствовал. То есть организм стал как-бы более чувствительным даже к таким маленьким количествам алкоголя. Так что если детям давать квас, то потом не нужно удивляться тому, что они перейдут со временем к алкоголю!


А если детям давать мед, то со временем они перейдут на медовуху))) Ну а если воду-то все, водка в перспективе обеспечена! :smilies:  :smilies:

----------


## Гомер Симпсон

*Vishnu-bhakta*, я серьёзно! А Вы шутки шутите. 
Вот с Википедии:


_"Всякое зло легко подавить в зародыше." (Сенека)_

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

В каждой шутке есть доля правды. Ну а Википедия не самый надежный источник информации-это я еще с универа знаю.

----------


## Гомер Симпсон

> Википедия не самый надежный источник информации-это я еще с универа знаю.


Значит информация о том, что алкоголь вызывает зависимость - у Вас вызывает недоверие? 
Кого Вы хотите обмануть?  :blink: 
Надеюсь ВОЗ (Всемирная Организация Здравоохранения), ГОСТ (Государственный стандарт) и БМЭ (Большая медицинская энциклопедия) - для Вас достаточно авторитетные источники?  :tongue:  _ссылка_

----------


## Александр.Б

> В кефире как известно тоже микроскопические доли алкоголя встречаются. так что, теперь и его не пить,)))


Вот я допустим узнал, что в городской воде из крана содержится например, яйцеглист! И что, теперь мне воду из крана не пить??? Вот так звучит Ваш вопрос. Глупо, правда ведь? Ваше возмущение понятно, но Вам самому решать, пить или не пить! Курить или не курить. И т.д. и т.п. 
Я бы не стал квас предлагать Кришне. А пить не предложенное, я стал бы, только, если бы подыхал от жажды в пустыне. Наверное)))

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Контроль языка заключается в отказе от запрещенных продуктов и как следствие их вкуса.Мы должны развивать "Высший вкус".Именно такую кришнаитскую книгу моей маме дали на улице недавно.

Можно заменить обычное пиво на безалкогольное мясную колбасу на соевую а живую женщину на резиновую но это на мой взгляд вид лицемерия.Распространять книгу о высшем вкусе всячески стараясь удовлетворить язык во вкусе низшем.

----------


## Vladislav108

До того как я увидел эту тему - была довольно жесткая позиция насчёт кваса и так далее.
И вот я после почти года не употребления никаких продуктов содержащих спирт попробовал безалкогольное пиво и квас.
Меня снесло с 2-х глотков. Друзья даже позавидовали - типа захмелел от 1%.

Что ж вы делаете, товарищи?

Вы компромис чтоли ищите с этой культурой? 

"Можно заменить обычное пиво на безалкогольное мясную колбасу на соевую а живую женщину на резиновую но это на мой взгляд вид лицемерия.Распространять книгу о высшем вкусе всячески стараясь удовлетворить язык во вкусе низшем."
Абсолютно согласен!!!

А замечательный имбирный напиток из серии аюрведической кухни меня прёт намного больше чем этот техногенный квасок и недоалкоголь.

Харе Кришна.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Ну и немного из личного опыта-никто из моих родных и близких друзей алкоголиком даже близко не стал(к счастью), хотя в детстве все они безумно любили квас и любят его до сих пор. Так что видимо не на всех этот закон срабатывает!)

Если какой то напиток "прет", то это уже наркотическое средство, не важно аюрведической или какой другой кухни.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Люди которые едят мясо яйца рыбу от кваса не пьянеют да и от водки особо не страдают.Другое дело чистый вегетарианец. Я как то после поста на голодный желудок выпил чая и чувствовал состояние сходное с опьянением сопровождающееся стойким изменением сознания и чувством повышенного давления.Тогда я и правда поверил что чай это наркотик.
Потому степень загрязнения зависит от степени чистоты.В свинарнике пыль и грязь не страшна а в ювелирном магазине это как минимум скандал и лишение премии.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> а я вот сделала квас сама. Очень люибла квас всегда. Раньше покупала литрами пила (до Кришны), а потом перестала пить, потому что неизвестно из чего делают бочковой квас. Может там крошки с яйцами собирают...


*Не пейте квас! Там могут быть яйца!*

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Я как то после поста на голодный желудок выпил чая и чувствовал состояние сходное с опьянением сопровождающееся стойким изменением сознания и чувством повышенного давления.Тогда я и правда поверил что чай это наркотик.
> .


Ну на голодный желудок любая пища эйфорию вызовет. Мозг то изголодался, вот и впадает во всякие нестандартные состояния.Если еще подольше и построже поголодать, то реально разные "лилы" начнутся, медициной проверено. А с подходом "не ешьте, там что то может быть!"(то есть только может, но не доказано)выход один - морковка, морковка, и ничего кроме морковки, иначе "там что то может быть". Будьте здоровы и счастливы!

----------


## Viktoria7

Я думаю что безалкогольное пиво и квас это действительно поиск компромисса, и я бы на вопрос в теме однозначно ответила нет. Эти напитки недопустимы. Но адекватный взгляд на вещи никто не отменял и я считаю бредом мысль о том что если детям давать квас в детстве это приведет к алкоголизму. Алкоголизм появляется от неудовлетворенности своей жизнью и слабой воли.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Верно. И я не считаю, что компромисс это плохо. Напротив, неумение находить компромисс приводит к страданиям. Если нет алкоголя, то условие 4 принципов соблюдено и говорить тут не о чем. И потом, лучше такой вариант, чем насильно подавляемое желание, которое потом может неожиданно "прорасти" другой крайностью.

----------


## Светочка

если вы живете идеей, то ни в какую крайность это не перерастет. Тем более алкоголь - не есть необходимость

----------

